# what do you think about this mare to this stallion?



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

This is the stallion I like. I live on the big island so theres not a lot of stallions to choose from in my area. I think he's beautiful. But this is my first time so just wanted some advice...







This is my mare Jewles. She is QH/ Nevada Mustang.


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

I think think they are great togheter! What breed is the stallion? They would make a very pretty foal! ))


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

he's a reg. paint. But to be honest I don't know what he is. I picked him because he was a perlino and I really want a buckskin or a palomino.


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

I realy love his couloring! And i think he is a good choise. And btw your mare is WONDERFUL! )


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

great so pretty together would make great foal


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I do not think that stallion does your mare justice. It's hard to tell from the photo's but his back looks really long. He just looks like a horse not a bredding stallion. Have you thought about shipping semen?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

^^Agreed. Your mare seems a fair bit nicer than the stallion, she deserves something better. Also based on the neglect of his feet and how under muscled he is, I'd say you ought to have some much better options out there than him. I would also look into AI.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> ^^Agreed. Your mare seems a fair bit nicer than the stallion, she deserves something better. Also based on the neglect of his feet and how under muscled he is, I'd say you ought to have some much better options out there than him. I would also look into AI.


What Indy said.

That stallion only offers color, nothing more. There has to be a better stallion out there.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Except for his color, that horse has nothing to offer.

His conformation is lousy, and his feet seriously concern me. 

If you want a conformationally correct foal who will be able to perform as an adult horse, color should be your _last_ consideration, never your first.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

They both seem to splay out in front....no balance there. If there's a lot of stallions around I would choose one *better* than your mare that balances out her flaws.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with the "Pick a better stallion" ideas as well.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I agree with looking for a better stallion, and I also strongly agree with looking at AI. Much less risk to both horses, and from what I've been hearing from the couple of breeders around me, AI is becoming much more popular, and a lot of places will no longer do live cover except under certain circumstances. Don't know how true that is, but thats just what I've been hearing.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Dressage, that is true. Some places like to protect their stallion and feel that collecting and shipping for AI is the way to do that.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Dressage, that is true. Some places like to protect their stallion and feel that collecting and shipping for AI is the way to do that.


I feel kinda dumb, but I'll ask any way, What would would AI protect the stallion from? I'm thinking getting kicked or contracting a disease, but I'm no expert on breeding issues and such, so I'm just curious.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kates, it's to keep him from being injured by the mare.

Not so much to rule out diseases, because any mare owner who's a serious breeder would already have a health check done and presented to the stallion owner prior to breeding.

But then, anyone who would use a phantom rather than live breeding, isn't going to just accept any old mare for insemination. They've paid big bucks to get the stallion to that point, and want to see some really nice foals on the ground.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Kates, it's to keep him from being injured by the mare.
> 
> Not so much to rule out diseases, because any mare owner who's a serious breeder would already have a health check done and presented to the stallion owner prior to breeding.
> 
> But then, anyone who would use a phantom rather than live breeding, isn't going to just accept any old mare for insemination.


Alright thanks a bunch SR.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're welcome. 

I know several breeders who only use AI, and others who use both AI and live cover.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I know several breeders who only use AI, and others who use both AI and live cover.


I know some people who hate AI, but I don't really know why because they never gave a reason. Maybe they think it's unnatural? I dunno. I don't mind the idea of it at all, I like AI and Live cover. I might look into AI when I get older, that is if I even breed at all. I'm going to be more of the getting Rescues kind of person.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> I do not think that stallion does your mare justice. It's hard to tell from the photo's but his back looks really long. He just looks like a horse not a bredding stallion. Have you thought about shipping semen?


 
I thought about it but there is only 1 lady on the island that does it and its very expensive. Also not many people do it hear because it takes so long to get the semen here and there is only a small window of time.... But yes his back is long. What does that mean? Is it not good?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

cloudkisser said:


> I thought about it but there is only 1 lady on the island that does it and its very expensive. Also not many people do it hear because it takes so long to get the semen here and there is only a small window of time.... But yes his back is long. What does that mean? Is it not good?


I am not sure where "here" is but I was thinking you would get semen elsewhere not on the island. They should be able to get it to you in a day or so at most. A long back can be weak. I am not sure how big of an island you live on but bringing in some outside bloodlines might be a good thing as if your island is small then all the horses might be related down the line??


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

speed racer, I agree with you about color being the last thing i should worry about. Could you explain whats wrong with his conformation? I need help knowing what to look for. AI is out of the question here. There is only one girl on the island that does it and its very expensive. Also from what everyone says it takes to long to get the semen shipped here so their is only a small window before it goes bad. If I lived in the mainland I would love to use AI. The stud is young he's 4 and he's stalled. He's owned by a older women so...maybe why his muscles are weak? I'm going to post a pix of another stallion I liked before this one. Maybe he's nicer?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

They ship semen all the way across the country for AI. I am guessing they can get it to Hawaii in a very usable format too.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Cloudkisser. I think you should think long and hard, before breeding at all. With your question about long backs, it seems that you don't know a great deal about conformation and maybe just breeding for colour alone. Always a bad choice.

The stallion you like, does have a long, weak back. He also stands base-wide and has iffy feet. If we could see a proper profile of him, he might have an upright shoulder too. Could be the pic, but he looks to have a small eye also. I really don't think he's breeding quality.

Your mare is better than the stallion I think, but she has a short, stubby neck, and looks to be a bit downhill, so you'll need to find a stallion who is correct, where she fails and not look at colour. You'd likely get a coloured baby from her anyway, especially so if she is homozygous.

As others have said, look around on the mainland to find a stallion of worth and go for AI. You'll be doing your mare a favour and at the same time, bringing new blood in. 

I appreciate your difficulty in finding decent studs on the island, but if you don't wish to AI, then surely there must be a lot better stallions from which you might choose, than the fellow in the picture.

Lizzie


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

This stallion is QH/ Morgan I liked him but I thought is legs were a bit skinny and didn't like the white face. Do you guys think he's any better than the perlino?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do you have any reasonable conformation shots of him?


I know you keep saying that AI is going to be expensive. But think about it this way, it is an investment in the horse you are breeding. You can breed yourself a cheap poorly put together horse that will not be as functional and most likely have lameness issues, or you can spend the money and find a good stallion and hopefully produce a great baby.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are some more pix of my mare.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So you have already bred her?


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

always behind, no im sorry these are all i have of him.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

No I haven't. The baby is Cloud. He was a rescue. But the lady who owned her before bred her. I was told she has had 2 foals. I got to see her last foal. A filly. Her sire was a Nevada mustang.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would honestly get you mare tested for frame. Both stallions you posted are frame carriers. 

If your mare is a frame carrier and you breed her to another frame carrier, you take the chance of producing a foal that will not live to be more then 72 hours old...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry Cloudkisser, but I like this stallion no better than the first. He looks awfully weak in the rear. 

And by the way, have you tested your mare for LWO? If you bred her to this guy, I'd make sure he was also tested negative. Your mare might carry Frame Overo. When two overo horses that carry the OLWFS mutation are bred together, the risk of producing an affected foal is 25%. It is always recommended that horses with any overo in their pedigrees be tested for this mutation before breeding in order to avoid producing a lethal white foal, especially because the frame overo pattern does not always express itself in the markings and OLWFS carrier status cannot be determined based on spotting pattern alone. This last stallion, is definitely Frame.

Lizzie


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

This was her last foal. The filly on the left.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

NDAppy - I see were were posting at the same time. Definitely something for this young lady to consider.

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

FeatheredFeet said:


> NDAppy - I see were were posting at the same time. Definitely something for this young lady to consider.
> 
> Lizzie


Lol I was just going to say that! I don't know if you can see it on your monitor (I know setting can be different!) but the first stallion looks to also be a frame carry. White markings are so much hard to pick out on the light horses.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Can't see the first one's colour really well, but it's quite likely he's frame too. 

Lizzie


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes my mare has been tested. And yes I will for sure have the stallion tested and looked at by my vet before I breed my mare.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

First, I think your mare is a nice little horse. A very good using horse for sure. She is sturdily built and though she is an unregistered horse, I still find her to be quite lovely. 

I think you could do better in the stallion department. You need to find a fellow who can compliment your girls features and flaws. I am by no means a breeding expert but if you asked me to *buy* either stud...I wouldn't. 

Are there any other studs?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

> Yes my mare has been tested. And yes I will for sure have the stallion tested and looked at by my vet before I breed my mare.


Well that's good. What were the results?

Lizzie


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

you don't know what bred that stud is your mare is a grade mare and because you want some coot little foal that has such a prweety color your going to just bread to whatever "lovely" backyard stud you can find.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

but if my mare is not a frame carrier does that mean the foal would be safe? Or is there still a risk if the stallion is frame overo?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Well that's good. What were the results?
> 
> Lizzie


I look forward to reading the answer to this question too.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

reining girl,
First of all I have not bred my mare at all. I do not know much about breeding and right now i am simply gathering info, getting opinions, and trying to learn. As for my mare being a mutt...You can't ride papers! She has a great personality, she is a blast to ride, any child can climb on her back and hang off of her and she is an angel. If my mare had a foal that was even half as sweet as her it would be a blessing. I take very good care of my animals. I am very fortunate to have lots of pasture and none of them are stalled. I will take good care of my horses till they die. So if you do not have any info to share that is informative then please mind your own buisness.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

reining girl said:


> you don't know what bred that stud is your mare is a grade mare and because you want some coot little foal that has such a prweety color your going to just bread to whatever "lovely" backyard stud you can find.


That was a bit harsh. And your grammar makes it difficult to take you seriously... I had to go over your post a couple times to understand it.

You cannot change people's minds if they are determined to breed. What you can do is be constructive, and offer the best advice possible. If not, don't say anything at all.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree. Reining girl, that was harsh, and I see nothing too horrible about that mare. At least cloud kisser came here for ADVICE before she is gonna breed!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i can say what i want and how i want. Yes it was harsh, but i stand by it. I am so tired of seeing people breed just because they want a pretty color. Color should be the ABSOLUTE last thing a person should breed for. Sorry OP, but i think you can find a MUCH better stud than those two. If there are none on your island then do A.I. and if you cant do that, then i dont think you should bred her.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

> but if my mare is not a frame carrier does that mean the foal would be safe? Or is there still a risk if the stallion is frame overo?


Have a look here and learn about frame.

LWO - Lethal White Overo Testing

How did your mare test? You said you had her tested. 

I think your heart is in the right place, but just maybe, not your level of knowledge at the moment. If I were you, I'd spend the next year, really learning about conformation and then decide whether you wish to breed at all. Make an honest list of the faults your mare possesses. 

What are your plans for the foal, should you breed? Are you breeding to keep a horse for yourself or with a view to selling? Any diciplines you have in mind? I'm sure your mare is sweet, well loved and taken care of, but that is not a reason to breed her. If for sale, is there a good market for crossbred foals in your area? On the mainland at least, thousands of very good horses, are ending up in the killer auctions. 

The foal your mare previously produced, is ok from the shoulder back but I see she inherited the dam's short, thick neck and has a large plain head.

Lizzie


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

reining girl said:


> i can say what i want and how i want. Yes it was harsh, but i stand by it. I am so tired of seeing people breed just because they want a pretty color. Color should be the ABSOLUTE last thing a person should breed for. Sorry OP, but i think you can find a MUCH better stud than those two. If there are none on your island then do A.I. and if you cant do that, then i dont think you should bred her.
> ​


And that's already been said, in a NICE manner.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

so... i can say it again if i want to


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

reining girl said:


> i can say what i want and how i want. Yes it was harsh, but i stand by it. I am so tired of seeing people breed just because they want a pretty color. Color should be the ABSOLUTE last thing a person should breed for. Sorry OP, but i think you can find a MUCH better stud than those two. If there are none on your island then do A.I. and if you cant do that, then i dont think you should bred her.
> ​


 
Yes, you can say what you wish. But do you think bashing someone will change anything? 
And it wasn't obvious to me that you purposely misspelled words... your whole post was sloppy.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

reining girl said:


> so... i can say it again if i want to


Wow. How old are you? You are sounding quite immature....


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my god im not going to get into a pitty little argument over some misspelled words.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

CLOUDKISSER.
Do you have any good conformation shots of your mare? If not, can you get some? It would really help to see her set up properly.
Also, if I may ask, what were you wanting to spend? I am looking at some options, but it would help if I knew your price range.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

reining girl said:


> so... i can say it again if i want to


So... I think you are a troll right now. (Don't get mad, I can say what I want.)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ok fine call me what you want i really dont care. you want to act childish and call me names be my guest.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

reining girl said:


> ok fine call me what you want i really dont care. you want to act childish and call me names be my guest.


Hmm. I guess you don't know how childish the "I can do whatever I want, whether it hurts someone or not" attitude is do you?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I kinda agree with reining girl, I think the other person should read and learn more about confo and breeding. Even if she says that she's going to keep it for life, life changes and the only way for us to make sure our horses are wanted is with good breeding and great training.

Now, I'm not saying **** all breeders... but I am not fond of backyard breeders. Why not AI? It's pricey, yes, but aren't all GOOD stallions a little more $$$?

The best thing for her to do is get the BEST stallion she possibly can and how much money can you spend for a stallion cloudkisser?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I kinda agree with reining girl, I think the other person should read and learn more about confo and breeding. Even if she says that she's going to keep it for life, life changes and the only way for us to make sure our horses are wanted is with good breeding and great training.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying **** all breeders... but I am not fond of backyard breeders. Why not AI? It's pricey, yes, but aren't all GOOD stallions a little more $$$?
> 
> The best thing for her to do is get the BEST stallion she possibly can and how much money can you spend for a stallion cloudkisser?


Yeah I agree with her about backyard breeding and there being better ways, but I disagree with the harshness she put it at.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hmmm guess not. i agree with ray. You can really do yourself a favor op by spending just that much more to find a good quality stud. Yes you are planning to keep the foal forever, but life happens. I think you should save up more money, learn more about conformation, and then choose a GOOD stallion.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The OP came here for advice, and has taken respectful, properly worded criticism of her horse and the stallions quite graciously.

She hasn't gotten defensive or obnoxious, but I could see her doing both if all of our posts were like yours, reining girl.

I'm not sure why you're trying to deliberately upset the OP. She can breed her horse if she wants. I'd rather she didn't breed at all, but if she's going to, I'd _much_ rather see her breed to a decent stallion who will compliment the mare. Which is what those who have posted on this thread are trying to help her with.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> The OP came here for advice, and has taken respectful, properly worded criticism of her horse and the stallions quite graciously.
> 
> She hasn't gotten defensive or obnoxious, but I could see her doing both if all of our posts were like yours, reining girl.
> 
> I'm not sure why you're trying to deliberately upset the OP. She can breed her horse if she wants. I'd rather she didn't breed at all, but if she's going to, I'd _much_ rather see her breed to a decent stallion who will compliment the mare. Which is what those who have posted on this thread are trying to help her with.


Exactly, Speed Racer! Thank You!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

im not trying to deliberately upset her, i really really am not.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Speed racer - Very well put!

reining girl - Your post come off as immature and rude. I appluad the OP for taking the criticism that was given to her, before you posted, with out a fuss. She seems like she is willing to learn. She also seems like she wants to get all the information that she can before going through with it. You on the other hand, seem out to pick a fight.

cloudkisser - I just want to say that just because a mare (or stallion) has a wonderful attitude, that should not be the main factor in breeding nor should color. If I were you, i would hold off on any breeding plans. Take the time to learn about conformation and save up your money. Also, if those are the best of the studs available to you, I would seriously talk to your vet and look into doing AI if you are still wanting to breed.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Definitely take time in selecting a great stallion. Your mare is drop dead gorgeous btw


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

im not out to pick a fight.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

As someone who isn't 'in' to showing or papers I can say that to me, a horse like the OP's mare is worth more to me than a papered up the wazoo horse with perfect conformation. I would buy for personality and willingness before I bought for color or papers. If she intends on keeping the foal, great. If she doesnt, ok. 

I used to get positively rabid when people would want to breed. I have realized that it is a personal decision that is up to that person to make. Because the OP is asking for opinions and advice, I think she is on the right track. If you want to get upset about breeding, check out the overbred race and performance horses.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all the great advice. I am not in a hurry to breed my mare. I am just trying to learn as much about it before I make a decision. Clearly I have a lot to learn based on your feedback about the studs I was interested in. I will keep looking and post pix of my options for your advice.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

cloudkisser- I think you handled the criticism better than most other posters. Your mare is nice but those stallions would be cut before they thought about reproducing if they were mine. Your mare deserves better than that. Good luck on finding her a mate. : )


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

This is another stud in my area. He is a reg. QH. A lady told me his foals tend to have weak chests. I think my mare has a nice chest. So maybe he would be nice? You can see all his pix at www.quarterhorseranch.org


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he is alot better than the other two. Hopefully lastunicorn will come on here and disect him and your mare for you, she knows alot about confo.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

This boy is much more pleasing than the first two. He has a few problems. He's a bit long and toes out. I notice some of his foals also toe out. Can't see his neck very well, but I tend to think it's probably better than your mare's. He has a nice head, ok shoulder and hip. I'm by no means a QH expert, but these are the things I see.

He has a decent pedigree. Dash For Cash was known for passing on wonderful sweet temperament to his offspring, so hopefully this boy is sweet too.

Have you any more stallions to consider?

Lizzie


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Your mare is very nice. I didn't read through the whole thread but I would look further. Or look into your AI options. His feet are unkept and so is the property. The picture itself isn't something to be using to advert a stallion. But the condition they keep them in says a lot. And live cover can get risky if you have an animal who isn't kept up. That usually means coggins and other importants are missed, too.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Not right now. I have not gone to see the black one in person. Like I said before I am not in a hurry. But I have been looking a lot lately.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

_*Just a reminder: please, be courteous to each other and stay on track! *_


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the black one the best also. He seems to be pretty nice conformation-wise, but take that with a grain of salt because I don't know a ton about it. He looks pretty well put together. The only thing that jumps out at me is that there's something odd going on in the chest/barrel area. /: I can't put my finger on it, but I'm sure someone else who knows more can tell you.

Your mare is gorgeous.  It's refreshing to see someone taking the time to get information and constructive criticism about breeding and genuinely taking it to heart. Hopefully you find a wonderful stud for your beautiful mare.


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

I like the black one better! He looks much better then the other one!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Agreed with others, bravo on how well you're handling the criticism here! I see so many people so quick to get defensive...admittedly, that even happens to me sometimes, even though I try very hard to avoid it, lol

Anyway, I really like your mare! The black is definitely going in the right direction- nice-looking guy!
I would also try to aim for a shorter back though, it is a bit long...
May I ask what you're hoping to do with the foal? I hope I'm not missing you having answered that already anywhere, I don't think I am, but if I am I apologize!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

i like the black one but i still think you have a biit of searching to do on finding the iideal stallion to compliment her fully.

Also good to see someone think it through fully and not get annoyed over flaws being pointed out


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

cloudkisser said:


> Not right now. I have not gone to see the black one in person. Like I said before I am not in a hurry. But I have been looking a lot lately.


I finally had a chance to go through the whole thread. I was refering to the first stud on the OP. 

I prefer the black as well.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

cloudkisser said:


> This is another stud in my area. He is a reg. QH. A lady told me his foals tend to have weak chests. I think my mare has a nice chest. So maybe he would be nice? You can see all his pix at www.quarterhorseranch.org



This one is the basis that you need to measure up any other stallions you see. You should still be looking at better but this one is the basis from where you START...not the other ones.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Rocky Pony,
I rescued my colt from a horrible ranch here in hawaii. To be honest I paid for him and at the time didn't realize how bad the situation would turn out. In my purchace agreement I was supposed to wait till Sept 3, 2010 to pick him up. He would be 4 months then. But because the mother was starving and in such bad shape, despite being used for tourist rides, my foal was not only not getting enough milk but having to follow mom for miles on the 3-8 mile trail rides. Enough was enough so I got a trailer and went and got him. The day I went to rescue him Cloud (my foal) and his mom Sierra went out on another trail ride. Sierra had bad abcesses in both front feet and there is a spot on the trail that she would always stop at because it was rocky and it hurt her feet. Sharon the owner would always scream and yell and hit them or pick up rocks and throw it at them to push them through. I was not there but for some reason she got off her horse and got behind Sierra and probly was beating her like normal and Sierra kicked her with both back feet hitting both Sharons knees. Karma! Anyway when I went to get Cloud that day she was at the hospital. Couldn't have worked out more perfect. It had been about 3 months from rescuing my Clould when I learned of another girl (Lesley) who got suckered into buying a foal from Sharon. I looked her up on Facebook and sent her a message. We quickly got in contact with eachother and she explained how she was going through the same hell that I was. She needed to get her foal out of there because he and his mom had just been moved to a 3 acre pasture that had 10 horses on it, short grass and none of them were being fed anything else. I learned that my foals mom Sierra was also moved to that pasture. A couple days later Lesley the girl called me and said Sierra my foals mom died. Lesley was panacking that here foal would be next. She wanted to get him out of there but he was only barely 2 months. I told her I didn't know what to do. He needed to be removed but 2 months was too young. Her husband made the dessison to remove him anyway. He was so frail that they came to the conclusion he would die if they left him there and that he would have a better chance it there home. soon after she got him he got Rotavirus. The vet did everything for him. He lived 2 weeks and died. Anyway the reason I am telling you this story is because Lesley and her family is who I want my foal to go to. She has 3 beautiful acres that her and her husband fenced in for Legacy her foal that died. And if they do not want the foal I have another friend that also wants Jewles foal. I would also love to keep the foal. So I guess we'll see


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

RIP SIERRA.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! Thats really sad! Can't you call like SPCA on them?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thats a horrible story. im so glad you got cloud out of there when you did.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

RIP LEGACY


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

I have tried everything. Our horse laws here suck!!! I gave pictures of starving horse, video, pix of injurys, pix of living conditions you name it I had it. I turned it into the humane society and nothing was done. Apparently they need permission to enter the property and Sharon would not give it to them. They never got a cort order. Lesley was to affraid to tell. She was scared of what Sharon might do to her. And with good reason. The lady has a record and to be honest I'm scared of her too. I have been trying for 7 months to get something done. And still nothing. I know this is a horrible thing to say but honestly I'm tired. It takes all my energy and at times is just to emotionally draining. When Sierra died a part of me died. I took care of her every day for 4 months. She was very sick and I ended up spending all my savings on her. About $3,000. I begged Sharon to buy her. She said no. In the 4 months that I spent on that ranch 4 horses died. There were 22 when I started and 18 when I left. So now my energy go's to Cloud and Jeweles, My babies!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, that is a really crazy story! I definitely don't blame you for being exhausted from working on that for so long, it sounds to me like you've tried all you can and hopefully something else will come along so they will have to pay for what they've done.
It's very kind of you to think of that friend first, for the foal. It sounds to me like things are going in the right direction for that foal-to-be as you are so willing to work with everybody to find the right mate for your mare. I'll be very interested to see more potential studs and follow this story!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Please, do NOT breed to that stallion. Honestly, if all you want is color... buy it. Breeding for color is *never* the right reason. Breeding is such a crap shoot. You can't ride color, anyway. 

Let me ask you some questions. Why do you want to breed? What qualities does you mare posses that you believe makes her breeding quality? What do you want the foal for? What qualities do you believe the resulting foal will have that are qualities that foals that are already on the ground don't have?


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Haley,
Thanks to all the great advice don't worry, I will not be breeding to the perlino stallion. I am going to continue to look for a better stud. Hopefully in time I can find one that is nice and complements my mares flaws. If you were to read the thread you would find that most of your questions have already been ansewered.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

That's very sad! I truly hope you'll get a wonderful foal, and it'll be a joy for your friend. 

P.S. I think you mare is very nice, and as number of people mentioned already the 1st stud is not all that good. Spend some more time looking up possible studs!


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

talk about quality breeding theyre both beautiful and would make a great foal


----------

